

2048 ♥ ★ - v33ra
http://veerasundar.com/2048/

======
v33ra
backbone port of 2048 game. Added one more level of complexity - now along
with the numbers, at least one symbol also has to match for the tiles to
merge.

Source: [http://github.com/vraa/2048](http://github.com/vraa/2048)

